# Maggie Questions??



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, guys and gals,

I'm looking at this maggie setup:

2004-2006 Pontiac LS1-LS2 GTO Supercharger System MP112:eBay Motors (item 170322473761 end time Jul-16-09 11:22:31 PDT)

Is it worth the price?

Also, what is the max boost of the maggie.
If I were to go to a lower Comp Ratio, about 9:1, would it put out, say 15lbs with different pulleys.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I bought mine through the Magnason store on Ebay also. Thats a good price, they are trying to give them away now, I payed $5200 for mine. Out of the box boost is 6-6.5lbs of boost. The max is determined by the speed at witch the blower is turning in RPMs. You don't want to push the blower past it efficiency range. Boost is determined by how much restriction is in the motor, heads, headers, exhaust, compression all play a part on boost. For example, you installed the maggie with 6psi of boost then you decide you want LT headers, your boost drops to 4psi, thats a good thing because you are reducing the restriction, your not loosing power. You don't need to reduce your compression ratio with that blower nither.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, GM,

With the stock comp ratio of 11:1, you can only run about 7 psi, as the comp ratio really increases.
14.7 psi boost is 2 time the volume of the motor (about 728 cid), so 7 psi would about 1.5 times, or 545 cid.
If you drop the cr to around 8.5 to 8.7 you can run about 18 psi(about 820 cid) at the same cr as the 11:1 motor at 7 psi.

Burning 820 ci fuel mixture will really outperform the 545 ci (Stock is 364 ci at 0 psi boost and most N/A motor
operate at a vacuum, or minus boost).
I would install it on my stock motor, for now, but may build/buy one later.
Just wondering if I'll have to buy a bigger blower, then.

Larry


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Thanks, GM,
> 
> With the stock comp ratio of 11:1, you can only run about 7 psi, as the comp ratio really increases.
> 14.7 psi boost is 2 time the volume of the motor (about 728 cid), so 7 psi would about 1.5 times, or 545 cid.
> ...


i believe stock compression is 10:1 isnt it??


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Thanks, GM,
> 
> With the stock comp ratio of 11:1, you can only run about 7 psi, as the comp ratio really increases.
> 14.7 psi boost is 2 time the volume of the motor (about 728 cid), so 7 psi would about 1.5 times, or 545 cid.
> ...


From what I've read and heard its not a good idea to lower the compression with these blowers. *6QTS11OZ* ran 8psi with his stock LS2 for sometime without any problems. If you want more boost out of it around 10psi(where a tuner tell you) then you need to go with a meth kit to lower the risk of detnation, and you can add more timing. It depends on how much power you want out of your car, you can add a cam with that blower to get more out of it, I've seen out of a modded LS2 is around 550ish RWHP some maybe alittle more. Thats seems like the point where the standard 112 runs out of air. If your looking for more than that, the new TVS potental can give more than what a stock engine can handle.


mr.gto said:


> i believe stock compression is 10:1 isnt it??


Stock LS1 10.1:1, LS2 is 10.9:1


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I've heard that the LS2 can't handle more than 550rwhp for daily usage on pump gas since the bottom end is not forged.

This is with a proper tune where detonation is not the issue.

This true?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I wouldn't run over 6 psi on a stock engine with 11:1 comp ratio. Not because of 
the RWHP, but the final cr would be getting too high for pump gas.
If I built a lower cr motor, it would forged and balanced.
I didn't think a MP112 would do much over 8psi, but wasn't sure.

Thanks,

Larry


----------

